# Holter Monitor while BF'ing?



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone ever have to wear a Holter monitor for 24 hours while nursing? Is this going to be a big PITA? I'm concerned about DD wanting to pull on it and/or be annoyed by it but is there anything else I should be aware of? I'm already imagining that sidelying nursing with this thing on is going to be a huge undertaking.

TIA!!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I had to wear an event monitor for a month when DS was 14 months old. It wasn't too bad, I just tried to keep it out of his sight and if he did grab it I gently took it back. No problems here though!


----------



## Sheena1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just finished wearing one with an almost 6 month old. It wasnt that bad, I went to Good Will and bought a couple tighter fitting t-shirts and then cut holes for my breasts to stick out. All the Monitor bits were hidden under t-shirt and less distracting, and she was able to feed fine. I did have to try on the shirts with the monitor to check if the upper leads were within the collar line. Hope this helps future Moms.


----------

